
Apple becomes No. 3 PC maker in US with industry-leading 21% growth - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/01/11/apple_becomes_no_3_pc_maker_in_us_with_industry_leading_21_growth.html
======
yetanotherkosta
And that doesn't even include iPads

------
jroseattle
The biggest issue with the presentation of numbers like these, assuming
numerical accuracy, is equating an Apple PC with a Dell PC. Not only are they
apples and oranges (pun intended), it also puts a zero-sum total into the
conversation. If anything, the specific quarter numbers aren't nearly as
important as the trailing 8-12-16-however-far quarters to consider the trend
of where things are headed.

Because Apple devices have a premium price point against those from HP and
Dell, there's a natural market effect where the ceiling of Apple customers
exists that doesn't apply to HP and Dell. What we don't know is where that
ceiling exists, since Apple continues a near-linear trajectory growth line.

Additionally, I'm not sure that growth is a negative to HP and Dell, i.e. a
customer chooses Apple OR HP/Dell, in a one-or-the-other scenario. Simply
showing Apple growing it's market share here doesn't necessarily mean HP or
Dell shipped fewer units.

Nonetheless, Apple is the only one on the list making material gains with its
products, not anyone else.

~~~
mcritz
* Simply showing Apple growing it's market share here doesn't necessarily mean HP or Dell shipped fewer units.

Simply, HP & Dell shipped fewer units. Evidence: Gartners’ chart headings. One
of which read, “4Q10 Shipments” the other, “4Q11 Shipments”. But I went to art
school, maybe a decline in shipments doesn’t mean they sold fewer units?

Looking forward to your thoughts.

~~~
jroseattle
Missed those numbers, didn't see them for some reason (blaming it on coffee,
at the moment.)

As for art school, they obviously set you up with snarkiness. :-)

------
Tichy
I guess HP will make it into the text books. Way to screw up.

------
zak_mc_kracken
Interesting that even after these good results, Apple can still only claim an
11% market share in the US.

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
Remember that they are only 1 manufacturer. The other 89% is split up amongst
the other PC manufactures. Toshiba, Sony, Lenovo, HP, Asus, Dell, Acer,
Samsung + rolling your own and all the minor retailers.

So on average the other manufacturers have about the same market share.

~~~
LeuCeaMia
I wouldn't call those companies manufacturers though as most of the work is
outsourced to ODMs.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_laptop_brands_and_manuf...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_laptop_brands_and_manufacturers)

------
c1sc0
What I'll be interested to see is whether the same will be true one year from
now. The current product line-up still has Jobs' magic touch all over it & I'm
really eager to see the quality & innovation of the post-Jobs projects.

------
brudgers
Having purchased a new laptop for the family over the holidays, in general,
the low end of the laptop market appears to have moved upward by about $1000
due to Netbooks having established a fairly stable price low end of
approximately $250.

What I observed was that the $249-$299 laptop segment of a couple of years ago
is now largely $349-$399...i.e. cheap laptops are no longer competing with
netbooks and any $300 laptops are a combination of Atom (or equivalent)
processors and a big case.

------
yetanotherkosta
And that does not even include iPads, I'd guess.

------
richardburton
I cannot wait for their next earnings report.

------
nextparadigms
This is presenting half-truths. They are not really "industry" leading. Lenovo
leads worldwide with a 23% growth. Apple had the most growth in US only. They
are probably not even on the map worldwide. So this whole "Apple is industry
leading" thing is pretty misleading.

[http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2012/01/rld.jp...](http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2012/01/rld.jpg)

~~~
nknight
Funny, I could have sworn I saw "in US" in the title. Perhaps I need new
glasses?

~~~
mgkimsal
Change the rose tint on your next pair :)

